# community stocking options for 56 gallon



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

hey there i'm soon going to get a 48*15*18 tank which will be 56 gal
i've already got an arowana tank, discus tank, flowerhorn tank, oscar tank...

now i want to setup a community tank but i got no ideas whatsoever...
need help
thanks


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

livebearers!


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

and tetras make awesome community fish!!!


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

i was thinking of something like 2 dozen neons but what else


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

rummynose fish are pretty cool


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

neeraj said:


> i was thinking of something like 2 dozen neons but what else


X-Ray Tetras are a good choice.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Groups of.different kinds of tetras looks cool. Ands then a big centerpiece!


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

I loved my bala sharks. Way easy to care for and very shiny and pretty as they grow larger. Had mollies in there too in I recall correctly.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Hm, maybe a nice community tank made up of platies, swordtails, mollies, and corys?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

what about rainbows? There are many to pick from thou they do take awhile to produce there wonderful colors. Once they have there are not to many fish you can compare to there beauty :fish:. ( i know i'm bias about this)


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

just saw siamese tiger fish well look big and aggressive can it fit in a community setup with any other kind of fish?? n what will be the requirements??


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

ok i get it just reaqd up on tiger fish :

Attitude

Hungry predator that stalks its prey. Huge mouth

lol i got one that's enough

so just ignore the previous post thanks


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

neeraj said:


> i was thinking of something like 2 dozen neons but what else


In a tank that big, you could keep 2 dozen neons, a pair of blue rams and corys... Or you could keep 3 dozen in it with a betta...


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

With tetras you can do angles, hatchet fish, cories and plants. I love doing an amazon bio its alot of fun and not hard. iuse to keep a couple differt tyes of tetras with 4 angles in a well planted tank. Cories always had a good six or 8 and they would bred for me.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> In a tank that big, you could keep 2 dozen neons, a pair of blue rams and corys... Or you could keep 3 dozen in it with a betta...


Tetras and bettas don't make the best tankmates....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Tetras and bettas don't make the best tankmates....


It might work... What's the worst that's going to happen?


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Tetras and bettas don't make the best tankmates....


 neons and any other super bright fish, anyway...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Betta man said:


> It might work... What's the worst that's going to happen?


Um, the betta will have bloody stumps for fins?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> Um, the betta will have bloody stumps for fins?


Well, actually, probably the "worst" is finding a carcass in the corner with some tetras still nipping at it. But yes, tetras can get pretty frisky and bettas like quiet tankmates.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

You could keep small fish, and shrimp.
Neons other small tetras, cherry barbs, ghost or cherry shrimp, otto cats, guppys, plattys etc.
or forget the shrimp and go for the amazon bio idea, with angels (or even discus), and a few diffrent tetras.


----------

